# Verbindungsabbrüche mit Wlan-Karte



## Timmay (20. April 2010)

*Verbindungsabbrüche mit Wlan-Karte*

Hallo PCGH-Community,
ich habe mir vor 3 Wochen die Wlan-Karte "TL-WN851N" von TP-Link gekauft. Wurde auch von Windows 7 64bit problemslos erkannt und lief einwandfrei, Treiber musste ich nicht installieren.
Seit einigen Tagen habe ich jedoch das Problem, dass die Netzwerkverbindung immer mal wieder abbricht. In einigen Fällen werden dann garkeine Wlan-Netze mehr gefunden und es hilft dann nur ein neustart. Begonnen habt dieses Problem erst, nachdem ich den PC ein par Nächte laufen lassen habe um größere Dateien herunterzuladen.
Ich habe auch schon versucht den Win7 BetaTreiber von der SupportSeite zu installieren, was mir aber nicht gelang, da diese Karte jedesmal vom Betriebssystem sofort erkannt wird und den Treiber selbstständig installiert. Treiber aktualisieren geht auch nich.
Das Netzwerk bzw. den Router kan ich meiner Meinung nach als Fehlerquelle ausschließen, da noch ein Laptop und ein weiterer Desktop-PC einwandfrei über Wlan funktionierten.

Meine Fragen sind nun:
Ist die Karte nun vielleicht durch Überbelastung defekt?
Liegt es am Treiber von Win7?
Kann das Problem vielleicht durch Umstellung der Netzwerkeigenschaften oder Treibereigenschaften behoben werden?


----------



## Torsley (20. April 2010)

*AW: Verbindungsabbrüche mit Wlan-Karte*

hast du denn mal nachgesehen ob du den aktuellsten treiber hast? bei meiner mutter war es das selbe. mit dem beigefügten treiber unter xp war es teils so, das das netzwerk gar nicht gefunden wurde, oder mal sporadisch, dann mal wieder keine probleme usw... neuesten treiber installiert und es passte soweit. 
also wenn es einen aktuelleren treiber gibt einfach mal ausprobieren.

*edit* warum installiert windows selbstständig treiber wenn du schon einen (beta) treiber installiert hast? das sollte windows doch nur alleine machen, wenn das gerät noch gar nicht installiert ist.


----------



## Timmay (20. April 2010)

*AW: Verbindungsabbrüche mit Wlan-Karte*



Torsley schrieb:


> *edit* warum installiert windows selbstständig treiber wenn du schon einen (beta) treiber installiert hast? das sollte windows doch nur alleine machen, wenn das gerät noch gar nicht installiert ist.



Also beim ersten Einbau hat Windows die Karte ohne dass ich selbst einen Treiber installiert habe erkannt. Windows bringt ja von Haus aus viele Treiber mit, vll war da der richtige dabei. Jedenfalls gibt es auf der TP-Link Support-Seite nen Window 7 Beta-Treiber.
Wenn ich jetzt den Windowseigenen Treiber deinstalliere und nach neuer Hardware scanne, wird der gleiche Treiber wieder sofort neu installiert. Ich habe also keine Chance irgendwas auszuwählen.
Wenn ich den Weg über Treiber aktualiersieren gehe und den Win7 BetaTreiber als Quelle auswähle sagt er mir, dass der aktuelle Treiber nicht aktualisiert werden muss, da er aktuell genug ist.


----------



## Torsley (20. April 2010)

*AW: Verbindungsabbrüche mit Wlan-Karte*

kannst du den treiber irgendwo entpacken? weil dann musst du eigendlich nur in den geräte manager, beim aktualisieren manuell aus liste wählen nemen und halt in den ordner gehen und den treiber suchen.


----------



## Timmay (20. April 2010)

*AW: Verbindungsabbrüche mit Wlan-Karte*

Ja genau das habe ich gemacht. Aber dann sagt er eben, dass eine Aktualisierung nicht notwendig ist.


----------



## Torsley (20. April 2010)

*AW: Verbindungsabbrüche mit Wlan-Karte*

lässt er dir gar keine wahl? weil ich meine wenn du die manuelle aktualisierung wählst sollte das eigenedlich alle automatischen kontrollen umgehen.

was haste gemacht?

windowstaste+pause > 
gerätemanager > 
hardware auswählen >
 rechte maustaste "treibersoftware aktualisieren..." > 
auf dem computer nach treibersoftware suchen > 
aus einer liste von gerätetreibern auf dem computer auswählen > 
datenträger > 
den ordner mit dem treiber auswählen 

jetzt müsste er dir in der liste ja den treiber anzeigen wenn er denkt das es ein passender treiber für die hardware ist.


----------



## Timmay (21. April 2010)

*AW: Verbindungsabbrüche mit Wlan-Karte*

Ja genau das habe ich gemacht. Wenn es dann aber ans installieren geht sagt er: Eine Aktualisierung ist nicht notwendig, da bereits der aktuellste/optimalste Treiber installiert ist.

Ich habe jetzt auch schonmal den Support angeschrieben. Die sagten mir, dass ich eine spezielle Datei (Athru6.sys) aus c:\windows\driver löschen soll. Alles nach dieser Anleitung http://bsooh2009.bplaced.net/pub/faq/TREIBER_ENTFERNEN_FAQ.pdf
Leider gibt es diese spezielle Datei nicht, es gibt nur Athru.sys. Ich habe diese dann einfachm mal umbenannt, was ja den Zweck des löschens erfüllen sollte. Habe dann wiedern ach neuer Hardware gescannt.
die Karte wurde dann wieder gefunden, Windows-Treiber installiert und die besagte Datei war wieder vorhanden 
Hat also nichts gebracht. Naja ich werde nun nochmal den Support kontaktieren müssen, aber vll gibt es ja hier auch noch einen der eventuell die Lösung weiß


----------



## Torsley (21. April 2010)

*AW: Verbindungsabbrüche mit Wlan-Karte*

hmm da fällt mir leider immo leider auch nichts mehr ein. vielleicht hat ja noch jemand eine idee.


----------



## Timmay (21. April 2010)

*AW: Verbindungsabbrüche mit Wlan-Karte*

Also ich habe es jetzt doch geschafft den Win7 Beta Treiber zu installieren. Einfach das Setup der Treiber-CD ausführen und den Treiber installieren. Dieser Treiber lässt sich dann aktualisieren. Naja, war dann doch nicht so kompliziert 
Leider sind die Verbindungsabbrüche immernoch vorhanden. Das Problem besteht also weiterhin. Am Empfang kann es nicht liegen, der ist immer top.


----------



## Timmay (23. April 2010)

*AW: Verbindungsabbrüche mit Wlan-Karte*

Ich bin jetzt zu der Erkenntnis gekommen, dass die Treiber vom Hersteller TP-Link einfach nicht zu gebrauchen sind. Habe jetzt den neusten Treiber vom Chipsatz-Hersteller Atheros installiert und nun läuft die Karte ohne Probleme.


----------



## rebel4life (24. April 2010)

*AW: Verbindungsabbrüche mit Wlan-Karte*

Entweder du nimmst nen Access Point eines namenhaften Herstellers oder du greifst zu einer guten Wlan Karte.

Netgear hat da eine für rund 50€, die soll nicht schlecht sein.


----------



## Timmay (26. April 2010)

*AW: Verbindungsabbrüche mit Wlan-Karte*

Naja jetzt funktioniert ja alles. Wenn ich aber nochmal ne neue Wlan-Karte brauchen sollte, wird es bestimmt keine für 20 Euro mehr


----------



## Torsley (26. April 2010)

*AW: Verbindungsabbrüche mit Wlan-Karte*

ich hab nen fritz usb wlan (n) stick hat mich glaube ich 33€ bei media markt gekostet. keine probleme bei win7 und auch xp gehabt treiber installiert und fertig. wie man es halt erwartet.


----------



## Timmay (26. April 2010)

*AW: Verbindungsabbrüche mit Wlan-Karte*

Naja bei uns war damals fritz wlan (g) stick beim 1&1 DSL-Vertrag mit dabei. Der is mir aber auch bei größeren Downloads andauernd ausgestiegen. Deshalb bin ich bei Wlan-Sticks etwas vorbelastet. Habe aber auch schon gehört, dass der fritz wlan (n) stick ziemlich stabil laufen soll.


----------



## Torsley (26. April 2010)

*AW: Verbindungsabbrüche mit Wlan-Karte*

meine mutter hat nen dlink stick... die totale katastrophe ~.~. oftmals muss sie den stick nochmal rausziehen und reinstecken damit er überhaupt geht.


----------

